# Om Hösten - Lied for Soprano and Piano



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I composed a lied for Edith Södergran's (1892-1923) poem "Om Hösten" (translates as 'in the autumn'). Södergran was the most remarkable finnish-swedish modernist and I guess also the most well-known outside Finland. This poem is taken from her last collection "Landet som icke är" (land that never was), which was released posthumously in 1925.
in 2016, her debut-collection 'Dikter' turned 100 years and this lied was composed for a concert celebrating that.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fom-hosten

Marika Hölttä - Soprano
Juho Lepistö - Piano

'Nu är det höst och de gyllene fåglarna
flyga alla hem över djupblå vatten;
på stranden sitter jag och stirrar i det granna glittret
och avskedet susar genom grenarna.
Avskedet är stort, skilsmässan förestående,
men återseendet är visst.
Därför blir sömnen lätt när jag somnar med armen under huvudet.
Jag känner en moders andedräkt på mina ögon
och en moders mun mot mitt hjärta:
sov och slumra mitt barn, ty solen är borta. -'


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

very fluid. some interesting harmonies.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Very beautiful composition, the instruments complete each other brilliantly.
I think you should provide a translation so people know what it is about (or I can do it).
Nice to learn to know you as composer. I will visit your SC again.

Greetings
Kjell


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

KjellPrytz said:


> Very beautiful composition, the instruments complete each other brilliantly.
> I think you should provide a translation so people know what it is about (or I can do it).
> Nice to learn to know you as composer. I will visit your SC again.
> 
> ...


Thank you KjellPrytz!

Indeed it is a good idea to provide the translation. I found one from poetryfoundation.org and I guess it's okay. Generally translating poetry IMO always takes something essential away from the text. Anyway, Swedish is not my mother tongue, so I doubt i could provide a much better one.

Now it is fall
when all the golden birds 
fly home across the blue deep water;
On shore I sit rapt in its scattering glitter;
departure rustles through the trees.
This farewell is vast and separation draws close,
but reunion, that also is certain.

My head on my arm I fall asleep easily.
On my eyes a mother's breath,
from her mouth to my heart:
sleep, child, and dream now the sun is gone.-

TRANSLATED FROM THE SWEDISH BY AVERILL CURDY
taken from https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poetrymagazine/poems/55403/now-it-is-fall


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Pekka, a beautiful poem (in English!) and a wonderful setting! For me the lines and progression stayed right on that fine edge of unexpected but exactly right. The detail and care taken … finely crafted. Do you have more to share?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

That was... otherworldly


----------

